

Ask HN: How to monetize 10 hours a week? - holmgren

Here&#x27;s the deal - I work as a technical lead and have cca 10 hours a week in approx 2 hour chunks (mornings or evenings) which I normally spend reading or playing around with some tech project. I am looking for a way to earn some money on the side during this time.<p>I can think of following ideas:<p><pre><code>  - application prototyping
  - library development
  - code review as a service
  - bugfixing
  - system documentation
  - data cleaning&#x2F;exploration scripts
  - developer mentoring
</code></pre>
Do you have advice on how to get the projects that would fit my schedule?
Any idea if there are online services that offer high quality gigs like this? Alternatively how do you get across such gigs in real life? (odesk etc don&#x27;t cut it - I don&#x27;t want to compete on price or speed of delivery)<p>My profile:
I am an experienced software developer (12 years). Your projects can be in Java, JavaScript (browser+Node.js), Clojure, Android and some years ago I&#x27;ve built few data marts. Projects can come from startups or enterprise as I have experience from both. Suggestions for non-tech companies would be welcome as well (maybe even more than tech ones).<p>I am looking forward to your suggestions and perspective
======
stevejalim
I can't speak to what it's like to "sell" time on
[http://www.airpair.com/](http://www.airpair.com/) \-- never tried -- but it
might be worth a look

------
jgj
you might be interested in Toptal ([http://toptal.com](http://toptal.com)) the
enrollment process is a bit long but there are a good amount of short-term,
low-hour jobs available

